# Paradise Resort Golf



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Paradise Resort Golf Course | Utah.com

This is where Broken Tee, and myself will be playing next month. For that area of Utah, it is a resort, but maybe only a 1 or 2 star? It's about half way between our homes. Any body else who might be in the area of mile marker 163, or 167 on I-15 in Utah, on August 8th-10th, don't hesitate to join us. A good time will be had by all. BTW, I will be giving BT a crash course on how to pick his Fantasy golf players. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Be gentle with him Froggie. If his golf is on a par with his league choices you'll be stealing money off him.

Wish I could join you but I hate to see a grown man cry.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

it will be like taking candy from a baby Froggie. Looks like a nice course and wityh his picks he needs all the help he can get his pick mickleson for the open this week a course that his only managed one thrid in all his times there and has admitted his struggled there....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Then again he might be a ringer, and hand my back side to me. At any rate we will have fun, and with WiFi you non attending folks will get periodic up dates. :thumbsup:


----------



## hunterxaz (Jul 11, 2011)

In Sandy, UT here. Wish I could make it down to play, looks like a beautiful course.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sandy is 135 miles from Fillmore. The course is usually in great shape. It's only a 9 holer, but they do have the tee boxes situated to where you can get in 18 different holes for the most part. The smallish greens make it a good test. I asked the owner once why he did not make another 9 holes since they had the room for expansion. He told me he could not take care of the additional 9 holes properly. A smart move on his part I thought. I sometimes travel to Boise via SLC, so perhaps sometime we can all meet up in your neck of the woods for round. 



hunterxaz said:


> In Sandy, UT here. Wish I could make it down to play, looks like a beautiful course.


----------



## hunterxaz (Jul 11, 2011)

I do drive a Prius... hmm


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish it was easier to meet each other. I know about 100 people from a guitar forum I participate in. I've never met anyone from this forum in person, not even a young man who lives about 10 miles from me, who joined, but apparently dropped off the map soon after.

I'm envious guys. Enjoy it...


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's about a 500 mile round trip drive for us. It's also a two fold trip for us. My wife's brother works in the area, so they will get to spend some time together. This is not nothing new for me. I have driven to SoCal on more than few occasions to golf with folks I met on the internet. I met a local guy on the net who lives in Vegas. He seemed like a decent fellow on the forum, but he had some anger issues with his golf game it turned out. Although he was entertaining, I only played with him the one time. I have also golfed with folks I have shared posts with who flew into Vegas, who wanted to play at the local's green fee prices. For me it's not about shooting the lowest, or highest score. I just like to golf, and traveling some where to play is just adding some adventure to an already good thing. It's been a couple of years I think since I have played at Fillmore. I will play with what ever game I show up with. 


DennisM said:


> I wish it was easier to meet each other. I know about 100 people from a guitar forum I participate in. I've never met anyone from this forum in person, not even a young man who lives about 10 miles from me, who joined, but apparently dropped off the map soon after.
> 
> I'm envious guys. Enjoy it...


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Due to a death in the family (my wife's brother) the Fillmore Gig has been postponed. BT has graciously let me beg out of our planned meeting, due to some scheduling problems on my part. It's looking like we will meet up in September now. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

You can bet we will share with you all a stroke by stroke account of this match. I was going to give him two strokes a side, but he keeps sending down this cold, windy weather.  It snowed here last night.  Problem is we are both in the healing process. BT with a shoulder/arm issue, and me with some malady in my hands. The doctor can't figure out what's going on with me, but the word arthritis keeps popping up. What ever the out come of this match, a great time will be had.


----------

